# Alright lets see who you really are. KB authors pics and stuff!



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't know if Betsy and Ann will keep this here but I want to see who you guys are. If your not scared lets see a few pics from around the house of our favorite KB authors...... Here's some of mine:




















































As you can see I am more than just an author. If you want a laugh go listen to me sing and play guitar click the link below. The page is real old and barely used, but I thought my Kindle Board friends might want to jam while they peruse this fine photo thread.... Link to hear me sing and play guitar

"I was born into the crossfire, I cut my teeth on prison steel. 
& I'm coming after what I desire, cause my magic's strong, my magic's real..." 
_Tattoo's n Leather_ M. R. Mathias


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

A couple of pictures from the annual snowball fighting festival north of Hiroshima, Japan. In the first one I'm playing coach, calling a player who grabbed our flag out even though we didn't get anywhere near him with a snowball. In #2, I'm on the left out of ammo. I probably just made a mad dash. Great times!


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

It takes guts to write a novel and put it out for the public to see.  Posting recordings of you singing and playing guitar, maybe even more so.  Not bad, M.R...I'm listening to it now.  Is that your wife singing backup on 'Everything'?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

JoeMitchell said:


> It takes guts to write a novel and put it out for the public to see. Posting recordings of you singing and playing guitar, maybe even more so. Not bad, M.R...I'm listening to it now. Is that your wife singing backup on 'Everything'?


The drummer and the bass players wives... My (ex)wife, Who I wrote that song for, left me one day while I was at work, and took _*everything * _ It was the best thing that ever happened to me and a long time ago... LMAO 8 maybe 9 years ago. I kept playing the song because its pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> A couple of pictures from the annual snowball fighting festival north of Hiroshima, Japan. In the first one I'm playing coach, calling a player who grabbed our flag out even though we didn't get anywhere near him with a snowball. In #2, I'm on the left out of ammo. I probably just made a mad dash. Great times!


Was the helmet on to keep your rainbow hair out of your eyes?


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

This was me about eight years ago. Sorry if I look a bit bedraggled.










And me three weeks ago, at a convention in Vegas.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

This is my Facebook and Goodreads avatar:










That's me on the right. The good looking kid on my knee is my great-grandson and best friend, Camden A. Martinez.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice Jeff...
Robert, yours didn't show up.  Now they are there....  Cool man.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Nice Jeff...
> Robert, yours didn't show up.


Damn photobucket! Fixed now...


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm sorry, Rob, but that doesn't look like the most happening spot in Vegas to me.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I'm sorry, Rob, but that doesn't look like the most happening spot in Vegas to me.


What part of "convention" didn't you understand, Jay? Like those are happening spots!

And MR, I wish I had some recordings of me singing (screaming) in my old Death Metal band. Sure folks would be entertained by that...for about thirty seconds or so.


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

I wondered when you'd take those sunglasses off, MR. Nice tats, by the way.

Here's a couple of me...

Lounging around watching the tube:









With some of the pets:









3 years ago, holding my latest grandson (of seven grandkids)









A few years back, maybe a decade? Kids, don't try this at home (I was only acting!)











foreverjuly said:


> ... the annual snowball fighting festival north of Hiroshima, Japan...


Japan, cool. My son and one grandson live in Kitakata.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Great pics!!!!

Here's me dressed in a Tigger suit for my store's St. Patrick's Day "We'll pump your gas for a $1 donation to the MDA" promotion. I bounced up and down for four hours. I've never been so sore and sweaty in my entire life.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks like we have some celebrity lookalikes here.

Jon Voight



Jeff said:


>


and Alan Rickman:



William Campbell said:


>


Or maybe it's just me.


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

rjkeller said:


> Looks like we have some celebrity lookalikes here.
> and Alan Rickman:


HA! Must be the expression. Back in those days when my hair was slightly more black than the elder white, though still well mixed, my celebrity look-alike was Michael McDonald.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

William Campbell said:


> Japan, cool. My son and one grandson live in Kitakata.


I'd never heard of kitakata before. So much of Japan I didn't get to see. Hopefully they are enjoying it there!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

William Campbell said:


> HA! Must be the expression. Back in those days when my hair was slightly more black than the elder white, though still well mixed, my celebrity look-alike was Michael McDonald.


Sweet! (Have you heard of Yacht Rock? Hilarious, not-safe-for-work, web series. Michael McDonald - at least a fictionalized version of him - stars.)


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I'd never heard of kitakata before. So much of Japan I didn't get to see. Hopefully they are enjoying it there!


About three hours North of Tokyo. Kitakata is in the Northwest of Fukishima (Province? State? Whatever they call them there). At last, he should be coming home for good next Spring. He's visited, but has called Japan his home for the last 10 years. Long time, too long. It will nice to have him home again.


----------



## G.L. Douglas (Jun 27, 2010)

Christmas '08. My granddaughter wrapped up the best of her treasures for me...Hanna Montana scarf/headband, and her coveted phony backstage pass/lanyard. Not sure why the photo came out so blurry, but it's probably a good thing. haha


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Me feeding my daughter. The pic is about a year and a half old now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Thats nice David.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Sorry, guys, this is as close as it gets and I assure you... this is who I really, really am.


----------



## G.L. Douglas (Jun 27, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Sorry, guys, this is as close as it gets and I assure you... this is who I really, really am.


Now I'm askeered!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Fun! (And great fodder for the Photoshop David thread... ha ha ha!)

Here's me.










Vicki


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Me, the wife (Seiko) and my inlaws in Japan last year. FYI, Seiko found out today she's pregnant with our first child.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Eric C said:


> FYI, Seiko found out today she's pregnant with our first child.


Congratulations!


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks, Jeff. Couldn't be more thrilled, although my book output rate is likely headed for a dive ...


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Not a fake. Nosiree! It's really me!

Now if I can get my wife to stop laughing in the background


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Eric C said:


> Couldn't be more thrilled, although my book output rate is likely headed for a dive ...


Your material and your motivation will soar.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Your material and your motivation will soar.


LOL! I suppose you're right though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Eric C said:


> Me, the wife (Seiko) and my inlaws in Japan last year. FYI, Seiko found out today she's pregnant with our first child.


すごいい！　おめでっとう！！！！！！！！！！！！


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Sure, these are straight from FB so a lot of people have probably already seen them but here you go. This is myself and my son from last spring:










And this is last Christmas, myself, my son and my husband's arm:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Not a fake. Nosiree! It's really me!
> 
> Now if I can get my wife to stop laughing in the background


LMF'nAO


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Not a fake. Nosiree! It's really me!
> 
> Now if I can get my wife to stop laughing in the background


I totally believe you. ROFLMAOBBQ!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Eric C said:


> Me, the wife (Seiko) and my inlaws in Japan last year. FYI, Seiko found out today she's pregnant with our first child.


Congratulations!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Not a fake. Nosiree! It's really me!
> 
> Now if I can get my wife to stop laughing in the background


Good heavens, I hope you used sunscreen!


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> すごいい！　おめでっとう！！！！！！！！！！！！


Domo arigato.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

This really is me. I made my living for a number of years as Ribbons the Clown. I don't want to hear any comments about being scared. Any adult who is afraid of clowns needs to grow up. If there was a scared child in the audience I could usually win him or her over before the end of the show.

If we ever have a Kindleboards meet-up, talk to me about doing a juggling show, including flaming torches. No chainsaws.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Not a fake. Nosiree! It's really me!
> 
> Now if I can get my wife to stop laughing in the background


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

OK I'll play but be warned - these are not photoshopped 









Me and my beloved mother - about five years before she died









Me and Robbie, the husband who HATES getting his photo taken









Me with my younger sister, the blonde on the right, my eldest niece, on the top left, me, my cousin Jenny and in front my cousin Letitia - gettin' ready for a big night on the town which I WILL not bore you with the details of - primarily because I can't remember most of them 

Don't have any photos which show off my tatts, something that Robbie's probably happy about


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

The *KISS Army* Rocks........... Just sayin!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Kansas country and proud.


















I am also a musician and played in a band for years. We even opened up for Slaughter in the mid-90's! That's me in the cowboy hat singing and playing guitar. I wrote all the songs, played lead, and sang.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> The *KISS Army* Rocks........... Just sayin!


Indeed they do and, if you promise not to tell anyone, I'll reveal my big secret.....
For seven years I was the president of the Kiss Army fan club, Gold Coast chapter - my finest moment until I discovered other really cool things to do with my teenage years


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

My husband and I at an amusement park in Ohio last year. We were wet from a water ride 










Winter of 2009 at Lake Michigan (Yes I was cold).


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

traceya said:


> Indeed they do and, if you promise not to tell anyone, I'll reveal my big secret.....
> For seven years I was the president of the Kiss Army fan club, Gold Coast chapter - my finest moment until I discovered other really cool things to do with my teenage years


 Kindle Boards Kiss Army! Sign me up!

Okay, here you go. Juanita and me on a paddle boat.


----------



## G.L. Douglas (Jun 27, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> This really is me. I made my living for a number of years as Ribbons the Clown. I don't want to hear any comments about being scared. Any adult who is afraid of clowns needs to grow up. If there was a scared child in the audience I could usually win him or her over before the end of the show.
> 
> If we ever have a Kindleboards meet-up, talk to me about doing a juggling show, including flaming torches. No chainsaws.


I was joking about being askeered. It's a fear/dislike of many, as I'm sure you are aware. Your comments here are unfunny, perhaps I'll rethink the "joking" part of my comment. I do wish you well in any and all of your endeavors.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

G.L. Douglas said:


> I was joking about being askeered. It's a fear/dislike of many, as I'm sure you are aware. Your comments here are unfunny, perhaps I'll rethink the "joking" part of my comment. I do wish you well in any and all of your endeavors.


I thought it was funny. _Askeered_


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

*These are all really typical shots of me.*










*My wife and I this year after we robbed a bank.*










*I spent some years in Japan back in the late 90s.*










*There's me trying to appear in the same picture as Brandon Sanderson earlier this year. Security threw me out about two seconds later.*










*Here's my lady "on the side."*










*My kid and I, a couple years ago (he's 3 now).*









*
No kidding, our 3-year-old took this picture of us a few weeks ago. Oddly enough, it's at an apple orchard in AZ.*










*Another one of my wife and I.*


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, here's me in BILLINGS, Montana (get it, my last name is Billings!)


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

*Oh wait. You said to post who we really are. Here's proof that even undoctored images can lie.*


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Cool pics, everyone. M.R. I have a comment and a question. I didn't know you were so young, and who is the guy in the pictures with you? J/K.
> 
> Okay, here is mine. It isn't horrible.


Nice shot; and the shirt looks really cool in black and white.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Eric C said:


> Me, the wife (Seiko) and my inlaws in Japan last year. FYI, Seiko found out today she's pregnant with our first child.


Congratulations!! Somehow I missed this my first time through.
Dawn


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

All right, I'll play along...

This one's of me around January of this year... (doing the Aaronic benediction)










And here's a picture from my wedding day, over four years ago:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

This is a cool thread. Craig you should grow a _ZZTop_ beard.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Okay, I'll bite... here's a picture of me doing one of my my other jobs (designing/building/flying/crashing model aircraft)


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Me feeding my daughter. The pic is about a year and a half old now.


Don't lie Orc, Thats your other cool brother!









Taken yesterday - The real Orc Writer!!


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Hmmm... can't put up pics at work, but I'll do some linking.

First one: http://www.authorsden.com/visit/author.asp?authorid=119234

And here is the man whom I am mistaken for... I'm not kidding... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlos_Solis

(You be the judge on that one)

Pics of me in my prog rock band episodic (now disbanded) http://myspace.com/episodicmusic


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Eric,  huge congrats on the coming baby!  

I look exactly like my avatar, bearish, but cute.  And you should see me with a hat!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm pretty introverted
My Avatar is me in the park soaking up quiet time and inspiration
But if you want to get technical about it....the red cover to my book down below is me again in my bathroom mirror at the apartment looking shocked.

Some special effects provided the reddish coloring

Fun thread    Interesting to see everyone else in more reality based settings than just here pushing/reading fiction

Hey, listen! Everybody have a good weekend!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

This is a great thread! It's wonderful to  (see) everyone!

Here I am tailgating last weekend. I conveniently chopped my hand off in the picture so you can't tell if I have a beverage or not!










Go Bucs! (I really should have been writing...that's what you're going to tell me, isn't it?"


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Here are some of me in various states of beardedness:


----------



## TomMWiseman (Sep 10, 2010)

Here I am before and then after a flight.



















Here I am posing with my wife at her favorite Karaoke bar.










Tom


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> *Oh wait. You said to post who we really are. Here's proof that even undoctored images can lie.*


*Look again Moses*..... This image looks to be correct, yet it is doctored just the same! lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Pyle, that rubix cube costume is straight up bad*ss.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Sorry, guys, this is as close as it gets and I assure you... this is who I really, really am.


Hey, you must be related to my dad because he was 'Clank the Robot' on the Bozo show


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Pyle, that rubix cube costume is straight up badass.


 Thanks. I made it myself. It won me a $30, best-costume award.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> *Look again Moses*..... This image looks to be correct, yet it is doctored *just the same!* lol


Except Moses's wasn't doctored...


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm sure most of you have already seen pix of me on my FB, but just in case you haven't, this is a picture of me a few weeks after I had my son. Yup,that big boy was only a few weeks old  I wasn't giving my usual 'smile', 'cause I was caught off guard. So don't make fun that my hair is all frizzy and I look terrible! I could have posted a far worse picture, but wanted to spare you all going blind


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

Here are a few of me and my family.

This first one was taken a few hours after my youngest was born. She's now 8 months old.









Here's one of my and my (now) two-year old.









And the least recent one with my husband and (now) ten year old daughter.









JC


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

M.R. ... you ... you .....!

_Family friendly speech please... Betsy_


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

ATTN Everyone: We would make an awesome cast for a show like LOST.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> ATTN Everyone: We would make an awesome cast for a show like LOST.


That'd be cool as long as no one makes me Hurley, lol.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

JC, I think it's cool when people's cartoonish avatars actually look like them. Like yours


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Except Moses's wasn't doctored...


*DUH!*


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I am a weird looking dude. But I make up for it by acting like a really cool guy.  Right?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

jbh13md said:


> I am a weird looking dude. But I make up for it by acting like a really cool guy.  Right?


Wow... That is exactly how I pictured you.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Wow... That is exactly how I pictured you.


LOL. Thanks?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

jbh13md said:


> I am a weird looking dude. But I make up for it by acting like a really cool guy.  Right?


Will I get smacked if I say you look like your dwarf in your KB Photo?


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

LOL. Wow. Thanks for the confidence boost, guys. It never occurred to me before, but I do look a bit like that dwarf. I wonder if that benefits me as as fantasy author? I know if I didn't already have a girlfriend I'd be worried, but maybe it's a good look for my literary career? I'm trying to look on the bright side here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've enjoyed getting to meet y'all! A gentle reminder to keep the language family friendly... I've had to edit a couple of things... 

Betsy
wearing her moderator's hat...








(and no, this isn't really me as a child)


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've enjoyed getting to meet y'all! A gentle reminder to keep the language family friendly... I've had to edit a couple of things...
> 
> Betsy
> wearing her moderator's hat...


Haha sorry! Sometime the pirate in me slips out!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Me taming a vicious dragon:










Me taming a vicious Snoopy:


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Haha sorry! Sometime the pirate in me slips out!


In keeping with Betsy's mandate, I'll ask this question:

How would Michael Scott reply to this?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

*bounces up and down*

That's what she said! That's what she said!!!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> *bounces up and down*


THAT's what she said.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> In keeping with Betsy's mandate, I'll ask this question:
> 
> How would Michael Scott reply to this?


I was wondering if anyone would pick up on that. The comment actually reminded me of this book from Arrested Development--an amazing show!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahahahaha, you guys crack me up.

Also, I loved Arrested Development.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

There are dozens of us. DOZENS!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

The show is so great. I have the DVD's around here somewhere. Maybe I should break them out.

Narration: That's when Tobias realized there was something distinctive about the way he talks.
"Oh, Tobias, you BLOWHARD!"


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I posted this on here before. I can't stand the way I look in photos for the most part (think I always look dumb in them)... but this one rocks because I'm standing next to the one and only Christopher Lloyd. That's heavy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> I posted this on here before. I can't stand the way I look in photos for the most part (think I always look dumb in them)... but this one rocks because I'm standing next to the one and only Christopher Lloyd. That's heavy.


Jeese Michael, I thought you were older. What year was that and did the time machine Delorian work for you?


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> JC, I think it's cool when people's cartoonish avatars actually look like them. Like yours


I love photoshop! Much better than a real picture of me.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*The Face behind The Jade Owl - age 63 - and a natural blonde (NOT)*









*Winning the New Jersey Minority Achievement Award for Corporate Diversity - the first gay recipient (2000) - age 53*









*Getting Ready for a Cherokee Pow-wow (Nv-wo-di A-gi-lv s-gi) - (199 age 51*









*With Mom and Chinese Guide Mr. Huang (the basis for my Jade Owl character - Little Cricket) - Gui-lin 1985 - age 38*









*Mom and Me on the Great Wall of China (chang-chuang) north of Bei-jing - 1986 (We had a snowball fight earlier with a group of Argentinians)*









*Taken just after loosing 120 pound in The American Gulag - Ft. Gordon, GA - US Army - 1967 - Age 20*









*AND here's another a few weeks later (My, my Private Gibbs, you were a looker then ).* 







*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Jeese Michael, I thought you were older. What year was that and did the time machine Delorian work for you?


It wasn't taken too long ago... I think it was even this year. It was a BACK TO THE FUTURE reunion thing in Orland Park.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> [/center]


Aww ... my son, Cameron (an aspiring author as well), is sitting next to me and he just asked if you were the 'Call of Duty' guy.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, yes I am.    After 6 weeks of a special regimen, I was a hanging rack of skin. Note the bags under my eyes.  

Ed P-


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

The Spouse Thingy and I last year at Tahoe:



Buddah and I:



Threatening to run the photographer over:



In front of Ghiradelli Square:



I resisted the urge to post a lot of pictures of my cats...I have a lot of pictures of my cats...


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Well just 'cause I'm at home now, I have better access to more pictures. In case you were dying to get to see what I really look like (aside from seeing my avatar pic which is MOST recent) here are two pix.









My son, Cameron and I.









1985 (I wish I got to meet Christopher Lloyd ... )


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Thumper said:


> I resisted the urge to post a lot of pictures of my cats...I have a lot of pictures of my cats...


I do too! Shhh....









Health fair









Guess what's in the glass


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

I was at a wedding recently, so here I am with my sister and sisters-in-law...I'm on the left.

I'm doing up a new author photo this week because the one I've been using is a couple of years old now and the new book comes out soon! I hate pictures. At school they usually end up tracking me down at the end of the school year to get a shot for the yearbook because I skip picture day, but this year I was a good little teacher and lined up with everyone else to get my photo done. And it was horrible. I had hoped to use it, but...bleh. It'll take about forty shots to get one decent one.










Most pictures of me have my dogs in them...about the only time I get a photo is when we win at a show, but I haven't shown for a couple of years. Next month, though...


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> Guess what's in the glass


I'm gonna say cranberry juice


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> I'm gonna say cranberry juice


I'm guessing blood!


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I'm guessing blood!


Now now, MR. Drinking blood is done in private; it's still not an acceptable beverage in polite society. I can't imagine why. 

I believe it was cranberry juice...with a fair bit of doctoring done to it.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Awww. How cute. You are young!
> 
> I was getting my first felony conviction in 1985....lol


I was born in 1985.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

You're just a baby!  If you are allready writing books, then you have a great future ahead of you.


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

You already have the current shot in the avatar to the left, but here is one from five years . . . maybe ten, uh, I was never a very good liar. Here is my Marine Corps boot camp shot, FORTY SEVEN years ago. Who knew? We had just gone through the Cuban missile crises, Vietnam was something I knew nothing about, and the world was rosy for a nineteen year old Marine who got a three day pass to go to Disneyland.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

*SHOW ME YOUR WAR FACE!!!*​


Edward C. Patterson said:


>


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got one of those too.


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

Enjoying an ice-cold Cusquena after a long day of hiking.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> Drinking blood is done in private; it's still not an acceptable beverage in polite society.


True Blood is acceptable. Warmed in a microwave!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> I was born in 1985.


And I graduated high school in 1985... and started college that fall.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Those my friends are manuscripts. 2 typed and 5 in longhand. All just waiting for me to enter them into word and hire an editor...lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Late to the party as always. Michael - this is a great thread. I checked out your music too and really liked it. Heck, if I was still in the States I'd look you up for a jam. Maybe when we get round to the interview you'd let me include some music...

Back in the 80s (on theleft!)










Picard phase










Theo


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

sibelhodge said:


> How do you post an image?


The pic has to come off of the web, Facebook, Myspace, etc... Right click on the image and then select properties. Copy the properties link, then come here and click the insert photo button (under the _Underline Text_ button) then paste your pic properties link in between the img things. Preview it for spacing etc...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

JoeMitchell said:


> *SHOW ME YOUR WAR FACE!!!*​


It was nice to have teeth then.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay... Time to bare our souls. 

Here's Stef, the Naturalist.










Here's Matt, the goofball.










Zombie Stef at GenCon '09.










Zombie Matt at GenCon '09.










Us, the Authors, at GenCon '10.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Just look at that FABULOUS booth! 

Okay, I'm going to TRY to post my picture now. Wish me luck! (I'm such a fossil...)


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Uh oh... Archer's gonna upstage us.   Her GenCon booth was much better than ours.

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice pics guys....  I love this thread!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, here is a pic of Me, my mother, my boyfriend, and my mother's dog, Cody. It's not my best pic as it was after a 14 hour drive. 









I really prefer people to think I look like this:










C.S. Marks' (Archer's) view of me is so much cooler!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I've posted a *#@%load of pics of myself all over the site already. 

Nice to see pics to put faces to names, though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

This thread is tempting me to put up more pics. I feel like I'm being beaten!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

JoeMitchell said:


> *SHOW ME YOUR WAR FACE!!!*​


Here's mine! Ah, the memories...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Dang there are a lot of Millitary here.  Thanks for the service!  Now get down and give me 20!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Military experience is great for a writer; gives you lots to write about.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I finally got some uploaded...

Here's my cartoon avatar:









Here's me riding in the back of some car:









Me blowing bubbles for our awesome dog, Ginger:









My wife Tricia and I smiling for the camera:


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Those my friends are manuscripts. 2 typed and 5 in longhand. All just waiting for me to enter them into word and hire an editor...lol


Holy cow. I'm in awe of you.

Just out of curiosity, did you put the first book you wrote on the Kindle? And if not, how did you choose which one to start with?

Vicki


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

@ Joe    Bubbles are coool!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Holy cow. I'm in awe of you.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, did you put the first book you wrote on the Kindle? And if not, how did you choose which one to start with?
> 
> Vicki


The very first novel I ever wrote is a haunted house murder mystery. It is what I am working on now. I am trying to get it ready for the Amazon Breakthrough contest, (if they have it this year.) It will be out around the first of the year regardless of the contest. It is a lot rougher than my latest works. The most recently written book I have on Kindle is The Adventurion it is a Y/A title, and I wrote it this spring. The novel that is due to release in Oct. Is brand new, Written and edited in the last few months.... The two other books in my huge trilogy are not in the photo. These in the picture are all titles that I have not mentioned as of yet...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

A relatively recent picture of me. Explains a lot, doesn't it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Now Mr Mathias,
You're just embarassing me by asking me to do this. 
I had a heck of a time opening this page to begin with. I think my computer is on it's last chips even if I did put in in the tub a clean it out like someone seugested. Well, I don't think they said put it in the tub. But I got the idea. Now, it seems to work even less...
Well here it is. I can't show all my face, I'm just too shy.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Archer (the Bard) said:


> A relatively recent picture of me. Explains a lot, doesn't it?


And David said I looked like a dwarf! I'm gonna go out and buy a winged helmet and a battle axe tomorrow. Looking like a fantasy race is obviously the key to success as a fantasy author.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

It's the ears. How the heck did you pull that off?


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

sorry, can't get the link to work directly to an image and it's very very late at night but click here

http://www.alicooper.net/index.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

FlorenceH said:


> I can't show all my face, I'm just too shy.


Aww, I'm so disappointed. 

I can understand about not wanting to post pics on forums though. I guess I'll just have to use my imagination.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> It's the ears. How the heck did you pull that off?


(Ahem!) A true artiste never reveals her secrets. 
They are fun, aren't they!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Aww, I'm so disappointed.
> 
> I can understand about not wanting to post pics on forums though. I guess I'll just have to use my imagination.


Don't worry. It's not realy me. I posted that picture I got off the internet just to mess with Mr. Mathias' man brain. If I posted a real picture of me, he'd run from his home as if that scruffy beard of his were on fire.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Military experience is great for a writer; gives you lots to write about.


Yep, my next one up is set in Grafenwöhr, Germany, where I was stationed and the protagonist has much in common with me (except on leetle biddie paranormal thingy). The work, however, is my first foray into gothic horror. Wish my readers luck. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Yep, my next one up is set in Grafenwöhr, Germany...


Yeah, yeah, yeah. I've been waiting for three years, already. Get busy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Archer (the Bard) said:


> *Is it just me?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm so loving this thread... feels like I'm getting to know you all better


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

A picture of me taken earlier today at Paintball:


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> A picture of me taken earlier today at Paintball:


Are you one of those people who owns his own gun?

I remember friends having a fair amount of trouble involving rogue paintballs and the inside of their cars...


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> Are you one of those people who owns his own gun?


Nah, just rented that one.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Archer (the Bard) said:


> A relatively recent picture of me. Explains a lot, doesn't it?


WAYYYYY cool!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

FlorenceH said:



> Now Mr Mathias,
> You're just embarassing me by asking me to do this.
> I had a heck of a time opening this page to begin with. I think my computer is on it's last chips even if I did put in in the tub a clean it out like someone seugested. Well, I don't think they said put it in the tub. But I got the idea. Now, it seems to work even less...
> Well here it is. I can't show all my face, I'm just too shy.


I love the ink..... Do you have elf ears like Archer?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Awe, I want elf ears.  And I don't even write fantasy.  

Vicki


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Elf ears would be AWESOME to have. Also, that picture is very intimidating-looking, Daniel! I've never played paintball, but it looks intense.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> A picture of me taken earlier today at Paintball:


We didnt have painball guns when I was growing up. We had pellet and BB gun wars without helmets... lol Thats why you guys (foreverjuly and you) have to wear helmets when you play. The world learned from my generations helmet-less mistakes.


----------



## blackpassenger (Aug 7, 2009)

Konnichiwa everyone. My name is Stefhen Bryan, author of Black Passenger Yellow Cabs. Im kinda new to this group, but, hopefully you guys will help me make my profile more interesting. 

ok, question: how does one insert an image and hyperlinks etc? I am a complete technidiot


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Archer (the Bard) said:


> A relatively recent picture of me. Explains a lot, doesn't it?


I am so stalking you from now on.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> A picture of me taken earlier today at Paintball:


This is the same face you have in all of your photos LOL


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

blackpassenger said:


> Konnichiwa everyone. My name is Stefhen Bryan, author of Black Passenger Yellow Cabs. Im kinda new to this group, but, hopefully you guys will help me make my profile more interesting.
> 
> ok, question: how does one insert an image and hyperlinks etc? I am a complete technidiot


Oh great, another _author_. J/K 

There's an icon above the smilies that looks like a globe. Click that and put the url of an image inside the code it generates. That will create a picture, but the image needs to be hosted somewhere.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

blackpassenger said:


> Konnichiwa everyone. My name is Stefhen Bryan, author of Black Passenger Yellow Cabs. Im kinda new to this group, but, hopefully you guys will help me make my profile more interesting.
> 
> ok, question: how does one insert an image and hyperlinks etc? I am a complete technidiot


Welcome, Stefhen!

Vicki


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

50's theme party:









Hawaiian theme party:


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> We didnt have painball guns when I was growing up. We had pellet and BB gun wars without helmets... lol Thats why you guys (foreverjuly and you) have to wear helmets when you play. The world learned from my generations helmet-less mistakes.


I'm not sure how much the helmet helps. The last time we played, somehow the paintball still went underneath my friend's helmet ...she was sporting a massive bruise on her chin for weeks. It almost looked like a beard


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Sam Landstrom said:


> 50's theme party:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> I'm not sure how much the helmet helps. The last time we played, somehow the paintball still went underneath my friend's helmet somehow...she was sporting a massive bruise on her chin for weeks. It almost looked like a beard


Well, I got shot twice right in the visor. Good thing it was there. You definitely want a helmet, since paintballs hurt (got a few small bruises on my hands and arms, and one deep blue, two-inch-diameter bruise on my thigh). One paintball did somehow make it INTO the helmet, and burst against my mouth. Mmmm... paint....


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> One paintball did somehow make it INTO the helmet, and burst against my mouth. Mmmm... paint....


It's never good to admit to eating paint, you know...


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I have no idea how to insert a picture, but I'll try. This is me and one of my best buds:










And with my other best bud (who is no longer small enough for me to hold this way!):


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

How fun! These pics are so cool.

I don't know how to insert pics either but here's the link to my Amazon author page. You now have the ability to add more than one picture. The first pic in the group is of my mom taken in the mid 1940s. The last pic of me is heavily Photoshopped. 

http://www.amazon.com/Jenna-Anderson/e/B0033D2I8S/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

M.R. - In the first post you have a desk full of papers and envelopes...? 

Is that where the writing magic happens?

Jenna


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

In the middle of this thread somewhere, that picture is explained.  But, no. I wrote all of those novels (each envelope has a manuscript in it) in prison.  Those are the envelopes I mailed them home in.  My writing magic used to happen in a maximum security prison cell, now it happens on a leather sofa in front of a flat screen.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

M.R. Mathias said:


> In the middle of this thread somewhere, that picture is explained. But, no. I wrote all of those novels (each envelope has a manuscript in it) in prison. Those are the envelopes I mailed them home in. My writing magic used to happen in a maximum security prison cell, now it happens on a leather sofa in front of a flat screen.


Got it - That would make a great story in itself.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> In the middle of this thread somewhere, that picture is explained. But, no. I wrote all of those novels (each envelope has a manuscript in it) in prison. Those are the envelopes I mailed them home in. My writing magic used to happen in a maximum security prison cell, now it happens on a leather sofa in front of a flat screen.


Living the dream...


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Awe, I want elf ears. And I don't even write fantasy.
> 
> Vicki


They're easy to buy on line...


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

jbh13md said:


> Living the dream...


Yup, Lmao...



JennaAnderson said:


> Got it - That would make a great story in itself.


I can't tell that full story until my parents die.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

We know Archer's elven ears secret. Hint: They're real. Right, Chris?  

Seriously, we DO know the secret.


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

The first pic is my wife, Karen, and I in Sodona, AZ. The second is me at work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Man the _Time in a Bottle_ plug line is a killer one!


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Those elf ears did look very realistic.  Some people would have the operation done to look like that all the time.  It had me wondering if Archer was actually that hardcore.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

JoeMitchell said:


> Those elf ears did look very realistic. Some people would have the operation done to look like that all the time. It had me wondering if Archer was actually that hardcore.












Real elf ears!


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

> Man the Time in a Bottle plug line is a killer one!
> Posted on: Yesterday at 12:19:36 PMPosted by: div


Thanks M.R!!!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I can't tell that full story until my parents die.


In that case, it'll be a best seller.

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Real elf ears!


Is that Tony Dungy singing at someone's wedding?!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

JennaAnderson said:


> Is that Tony Dungy singing at someone's wedding?!!


Its Tony Dungy. I'm not sure what he is doing.


----------



## blackpassenger (Aug 7, 2009)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Its Tony Dungy. I'm not sure what he is doing.


who is Tony Dungy, the most mysterious man on the planet? fill me in.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

blackpassenger said:


> who is Tony Dungy, the most mysterious man on the planet? fill me in.


Super-bowl winning head coach for the Bucs and the Colts (now retired and probably giving some sort of speech in that pic).


----------



## blackpassenger (Aug 7, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Super-bowl winning head coach for the Bucs and the Colts (now retired and probably giving some sort of speech in that pic).


thats why i didnt know who he was, i know nothing about sports.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Super-bowl winning head coach for the Bucs and the Colts (now retired and probably giving some sort of speech in that pic).


Wasn't he also a fairly poor offensive coach for the MN Vikings? I have vague memories of a husband yelling about Dungy's skills.

But then again, the husband is not loving Childress right now either.

How about those Twins!!

Sorry - I'm done knocking this thread way off topic.


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> a natural blonde (NOT)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I gotta tell you, Ed, this one is my favorite of you, because every time I see this shot it reminds of a character I wrote. The hero's bad-joke-cracking sidekick who is fascinated with having "blond" hair. The joke of him bleaching his hair carries through the entire trilogy.

"Hey, dude, check it out. I made my hair blond like I always wanted."

"Ah, I gotta tell you, pal, that's not blond."

He studies himself in a mirror. "What are you talking about? Sure it is."

"Try _yellow._"​


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

JennaAnderson said:


> In that case, it'll be a best seller.
> 
> Jenna


Lets hope so!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

William Campbell said:


> I gotta tell you, Ed, this one is my favorite of you, because every time I see this shot it reminds of a character I wrote. The hero's bad-joke-cracking sidekick who is fascinated with having "blond" hair. The joke of him bleaching his hair carries through the entire trilogy.
> 
> "Hey, dude, check it out. I made my hair blond like I always wanted."
> 
> ...


Well, This gal refuses to go gray, and blondes have more fun anyway. In this way, when I get a bad review, I can blame it on my hairdresser.  She made me do it and She Do Like That!

Ed Patterson


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Well, This gal refuses to go gray, and blondes have more fun anyway. In this way, when I get a bad review, I can blame it on my hairdresser.  She made me do it and She Do Like That!


Right on, man. Er, I mean, you go, girl!

GRIN

I love you just the way you are, Ed. Yellow hair and all. Give my compliments to your hairdresser.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Well, This gal refuses to go gray, and blondes have more fun anyway.


Good on ya...and the goatee..it is teh seXy, it is...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Well, This gal refuses to go gray, and blondes have more fun anyway. In this way, when I get a bad review, I can blame it on my hairdresser.  She made me do it and She Do Like That!
> 
> Ed Patterson


...I keep waiting for all this fun that people claim we have!!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

mamiller said:


> ...I keep waiting for all this fun that people claim we have!!!


If you blondes have more fun, Maurine, think how bad it must be for the rest of us.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's me after running 10k a few months ago.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Well, This gal refuses to go gray, and blondes have more fun anyway. In this way, when I get a bad review, I can blame it on my hairdresser.  She made me do it and She Do Like That!
> 
> Ed Patterson


I adore dying my hair but the one time I went blonde I resembled a very ill vampire  My current favourite colour is a purply red or just plain dark purple. Makes me feel good


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

traceya said:


> I adore dying my hair but the one time I went blonde I resembled a very ill vampire  My current favourite colour is a purply red or just plain dark purple. Makes me feel good


I love dying my hair too. Just waiting for this black color to fade/grow out, so I can try another color. My friends think I should try blue, but with the Smurf movie coming out, I don't want people to think I'm a copy-cat. Never tried purple though, .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

traceya said:


> I adore dying my hair but the one time I went blonde I resembled a very ill vampire  My current favourite colour is a purply red or just plain dark purple. Makes me feel good


Well, I don;t add anything IN. In ma\y case, it's bleached, which taking everything OUT.  I guerss everthing about me is OUT.

Ed Patterson


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

traceya said:


> I adore dying my hair but the one time I went blonde I resembled a very ill vampire


I did the bleach thing once and felt like I had plastic yellow doll hair, totally dead like straw from just one bleaching. Or maybe too much bleach was used. Anyway, it was weird on top of that because my gray hair isn't really gray, rather a mix of dark and white hair that is quite nearly "blank." Just didn't get colored on the way out. So when I bleached it, the result was like a yellow cloud floating over my head, riding atop the white stuff. It was freaky. So I dyed it jet black and my goatee also. When I showed up for work, a co-worker asked, "Who are you supposed to be? Dr. Death?"

I haven't fooled with my hair since. Looking forward to all white, a few years yet. Fooling with hair made for a good story anyway.

Oh, and one other thing that came to mind -- did any of you know that whether to use 'blond' or 'blonde' is a matter of the gender it applies to? (blonde is female) What I have learned anyway, if the source is reliable. The English language is crazy.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

It's been subtly suggested to me that I need to dye my hair.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

William Campbell said:


> Oh, and one other thing that came to mind -- did any of you know that whether to use 'blond' or 'blonde' is a matter of the gender it applies to? (blonde is female) What I have learned anyway, if the source is reliable. The English language is crazy.


Yeah, your source is right. _Blond_ for males, _blonde_ for females. I think it has to do with the French origins.


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll admit I dye mine.  I have naturally red hair, but it's very subtle.  I just make it more noticible.  Since my mom's family is irish, everyone assumes I'm a redhead anyway.  Occasionally, I'll get tired of it and go darker.  But I have such pail skin that it doesn't always look good on me.  My daughter has redish hair and freckles.  She likes to make hers look more red too.  And it looks good on her.  (better than the purple she had over the summer anyway)


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Dyed mine black once, for a Halloween costume. Never intend to do it again. I will look wise when I get gray hair, right?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Daniel Pyle said:


> Yeah, your source is right. _Blond_ for males, _blonde_ for females. I think it has to do with the French origins.


jin-fa in Chinese, and it's definitely a Western thing. When I traveled there, my Mom was my companion and she was a red-head. She was the hit of the town, drawing as many stares as my big Buddha bellky. (My belly drew pats from the children as it was New Year and to rub a fat guy's belly is ood luck). 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> My belly drew pats from the children...


Maybe they thought you were Buddha. 

Funny how a discussion devolves into dying our hair. It's all Ed's fault, wanting to go blond and have more fun. I mean, blonde.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I was avoiding the discussion because I was unsure or how to spell blond/blonde without insulting Ed.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> jin-fa in Chinese, and it's definitely a Western thing. When I traveled there, my Mom was my companion and she was a red-head. She was the hit of the town, drawing as many stares as my big Buddha bellky. (My belly drew pats from the children as it was New Year and to rub a fat guy's belly is ood luck).
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


No way Ed has a big Buddha belly, I don't believe it.

Also, thanks for the distinction on blond vs. blonde. I never use either word because I was unsure, but my best guess was that one was a color and the other was the person wearing hair that color. Cool!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

daveconifer said:


> Also, thanks for the distinction on blond vs. blonde. I never use either word because I was unsure...


I think it's acceptable to use blond for either gender but blonde is female.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

My wife delights in finding every new grayish hair on my face and head.  I always tell her the same thing.  It's not gray, it's just my blond hair returning.  It's super-blond now, or maybe even hyperblond (when the blond is so blond it becomes indistinguishable from white).  She keeps insisting that I'm wrong, but I'm sticking to it.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Balding runs in my mom's side of the family, but my dad has very thick gray hair. I really, really hope I take after my dad. I'd be horrifically ugly bald.

David Dalglish


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Balding runs in my mom's side of the family, but my dad has very thick gray hair. I really, really hope I take after my dad. I'd be horrifically ugly bald.
> 
> David Dalglish


I read that you get your hair genes from your mothers father. I can't quote where I read it, but I do remember it was in a science or medical magazine.

Nice pic R.Doug... Alaska?


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Yep.  Alaska.  Just got back off two back-to-back cruises—the first to Alaska—last week.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I'm a strawberry blonde, and it is - sorry - the color everyone usually tries to achieve.


I've never dyed mine either (I think mine is strawberry blond?), but I've thought about doing purple streaks or something. I like the overall color of my hair, but would like to make it a little more exciting! Never actually had the nerve to do it though.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Someone needs to tell my vet that Blonde is for females because they claimed my male german shepard mix was blonde  

I learned something new today ... blond vs blonde.  I've always thought the added 'e' was like sipping tea with your pinky finger up


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> Don't laugh:


Ha Ha! What a funny glacier!
Oh, the guy? Why would I laugh at him?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> Ha Ha! What a funny glacier!
> Oh, the guy? Why would I laugh at him?


LMAO

Has anybody seen this yet? Who is going to star with me?


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> I've never dyed mine either (I think mine is strawberry blond?), but I've thought about doing purple streaks or something. I like the overall color of my hair, but would like to make it a little more exciting! Never actually had the nerve to do it though.


Just a warning. My daughter dyed hers purple over the summer. Most of it faded right away, but there are spots that are still there and won't come out. We've covered it twice and it still shows up. I think it's going to come down to stripping her hair, which she really doesn't want to do. But nothing else has worked. So if you do it, make sure you like it. Because it may take a while to get rid of it.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Dawn Judd said:


> Just a warning. My daughter dyed hers purple over the summer. Most of it faded right away, but there are spots that are still there and won't come out. We've covered it twice and it still shows up. I think it's going to come down to stripping her hair, which she really doesn't want to do. But nothing else has worked. So if you do it, make sure you like it. Because it may take a while to get rid of it.


Yikes, good to know. I think I'm getting too old for craziness now anyway (quarter-century birthday this Friday!), so I'll probably just leave it the way it is. I did do that spray-dye stuff in my hair once, for a crazy hair day at work, but I think that will have to be it for my experimenting with hair color.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> I learned something new today ... blond vs blonde. I've always thought the added 'e' was like sipping tea with your pinky finger up


LOL!


----------



## G.L. Douglas (Jun 27, 2010)

As usual, I can't sit by and not post writing rules regarding blonde/blond.

When writing my novel, I learned that "blond" is acceptable for either gender in American literature.

The word, blonde/blond has _French_ roots, and the alternative spellings blonde and blond correspond to the feminine and masculine forms in _French_.

But in English  the distinction is not always made, as English does not have such distinctions of grammatical gender. Thus, blond woman or blonde woman , blond man or blonde man are all used. In American usage the usual spelling is blond for both adjective and noun.
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/blonde?view=uk


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification!

You have to love "borrowed" words


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

G.L. Douglas said:


> As usual, I can't sit by and not post writing rules regarding blonde/blond.


You sure know how to wreck poop a party.

Edited to comply with Alice Y. Yeh's correction.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

I dye my hair "bald"... or is it "balde"?


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Jeff said:


> You sure know how to wreck a party.


I believe the correct term is "party pooper".


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

G.L. Douglas said:


> The word, blonde/blond has _French_ roots,


I just can't resist this one... I didn't realize blond's had "French" roots. I just figured most of them had "dark" roots.

Yeah, I know... I can't help it sometimes.

~JC~


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> I believe the correct term is "party pooper".


That was my original thought but I was afraid the mods would think it was a personal attack.


----------



## G.L. Douglas (Jun 27, 2010)

Party pooper, buzz-kill. Buwah!  Just another service I offer!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

G.L. Douglas said:


> Party pooper, buzz-kill. Buwah! Just another service I offer!


You're forgiven - but only because you're *blonde*.



Spoiler



Yeah, yeah, yeah. So it's been 40 years since my last English class.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

When I was younger, the phrase "A blonde" meant a woman, and good looking one at that. Even the plural "blondes" only referred to women. The commercial that said "Blondes have more fun" was aimed at women.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been thinking about dying my scalp and combing the few remaining hairs over it. Blond probably won't work, though.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm still used to using "blonde". "Blond" makes me think of blondies, which lead us to brownies, which brings us back to brunettes and dark roots.

Clearly, this is the logical path of thought.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I went to edit my post, but now I have too much white-out on the screen.









---signed, a blonde


----------

